# Shrimp bowl for work:)



## Sajeev (Mar 24, 2010)

All shrimp bowls needs noodles  . no MSG added too....hehheheh couldn't resist


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking forward to see how it turns out.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I had riccia, ludwigia and anubias in my shrimp bowl and they did fine, but the riccia was floating (closer to the light) so your experience may differ. I like what you've done so far! Good luck with it.


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

The anubias will grow just fine since it's a low-light and low-maintenance plant. I think ludwigia would do well too but it might not color like it would in a tank with light and co2. Still, it can be nice and green! I'm looking forward to see how this will look down the line !


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

The plan is to plant after Easter, I'm going away for a few days over Easter, and I don't feel comfortable planting and leaving The wood is soaking, I'm hoping to get rid of at least some of the tannins before it goes into the bowl.
Does anyone know how riccia does with Excel? The plan is to dose with flourish and excel. 

Sketch I made of the scape.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devesh (Apr 3, 2014)

This looks interesting, would love to see the progress.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I think that Excel will kill riccia when dosed at recommended levels or higher. That's not to say you can't be successful using it, but it may be difficult to get the dosage right in a small bowl.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sajeev said:


> All shrimp bowls needs noodles  . no MSG added too....hehheheh couldn't resist


Haha, I almost spit my Coke all over the monitor. Well played sir, well played.



RWaters said:


> I think that Excel will kill riccia when dosed at recommended levels or higher. That's not to say you can't be successful using it, but it may be difficult to get the dosage right in a small bowl.


I use Excel in my 2.5g and the riccia has been doing well and growing like mad for the last few months, and I quite often overdose by 2x. With that said, I wouldn't squirt the Excel directly on it, nor would I do a 5x overdose or something, but I think you will be fine using it in moderation. Just my 2¢.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Excel almost wiped out my Crypts with 1/2 the recommended dose and I've read other horror stories about using excel in a crypt tanks.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

Soooo... I planted the bowl. The water is greenish because of the tetra initial sticks.
There are about 3 liters of water in it so it's small

Plants used,
Anubias nana
Anubias nana petite
Hygrophila polysperma sunset
Crypt unknown
Riccia
A few leaves of duckweed (it's everywhere!)
I'm feeling ambivalent about this, I'm not sure I like it yet :/
Best wishes from the land of ice and fire!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Nolan (Feb 12, 2013)

Lovely setup. The driftwood fits that bowl very nicely.

It should be very low maintenance too, perfect for work.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

> I'm feeling ambivalent about this, I'm not sure I like it yet :/


A quick water change and the addition of a light will quickly change your mind. My 1.75g vase looks like crap before the lights go on. Love it when it's are on. 

I small desk lamp with a single 10w cfl maybe 6-8" above the bowl should do.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> A quick water change and the addition of a light will quickly change your mind. My 1.75g vase looks like crap before the lights go on. Love it when it's are on.
> 
> I small desk lamp with a single 10w cfl maybe 6-8" above the bowl should do.


I'm waiting for lights I ordered for my 30l tetra tank (the light in the hood is broken and it's cheaper to go rimless than renewing it) and for another small tank I have, when they come I will have a lamp over it with a proper lightbulb, now I have a lamp with a regular bulb over it and I just did a 75% waterchange. I'm thinking that I want another normal bowl to keep at home


----------

